# Trying to locate a bit for an R35



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi
My brother is looking for a part for his R35. He’s put up a pic here in the pic section. Any help would be appreciated.








I’m looking for a part for my 2010 gtr


I have been told it is a magnetic actuator for my 4wd clutch. It is currently removed and I am currently in rwd (annoying) also the issue is a sudden drop in power around 4000rpm causing the car to jolt. This will repeat until I accelerate. Would a fault with this part cause this!? help...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There quite hard to come by as usually when the case breaks it takes out that part.

I did see some on alibaba a while back. Don’t know if they’re still advertised on there or if anybody ever used one.

Might be worth a look.

Try mrt in Holland they might have one.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you don’t get fixed up there let me know and I’ll give it some more thought👍


----------

